

Researcher: free WiFi should use "free" password to protect users - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/11/researcher-free-wifi-should-use-free-password-to-protect-users.ars

======
meinhimmel
It's an interesting concept, but having a known wireless password really won't
protect anyone. I'm perfectly able to capture all of your traffic over the air
and then decrypt it. If I go the other route with a MITM attack, then it
doesn't really matter. Heck, I can even run my own wireless AP from my laptop
and simply use SSLStrip, etc.

With that being said though, I brought these concerns up to a friend about why
public APs have security, and his belief is that if it stops even one person
from sniffing your traffic then it's a success.

It'd be a lot easier if most people were, at the very least, familiar with the
word VPN.

